# Antioxidant



## smokeaddict (Oct 12, 2020)

Members,
Does anyone use antioxidants in addition to nitrite/nitrate in smoked products ? If so, what do you use, why, where do you source it, and how ?
Thanks,
Gus


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2020)

I get it from TSM . Some of the seasonings from Owens has it added in already . It helps / speeds up the break down of the cure , sets the color and keeps the meat from turning color around high temp cheese . 








						Sodium Erythorbate, 1/2 lb. - The Sausage Maker
					

A common ingredient used in sausage making and meat curing for accelerating the breakdown of sodium nitrite allowing you to smoke cured meats immediately after stuffing. It also acts as an anti-oxidant which prevents discoloration/pigmentation of meats treated with Cure. The latter is important...




					www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## smokeaddict (Oct 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I get it from TSM . Some of the seasonings from Owens has it added in already . It helps / speeds up the break down of the cure , sets the color and keeps the meat from turning color around high temp cheese .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. What % do you add to meat ?
Does it add to saltiness like cures, so compensate for it ?
Regards,
Gus


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey Gus , how ya doin ? 
The label says 1 ounce per 100 pounds , or 1 tsp per 10 pounds . 
I have never adjusted for salt .
The Owens BBQ pre-made mixes list it as an ingredient . So I don't add it to that . 
I use formulas from Len Poli's site . So if  I'm doing one of his , I follow his amounts . 
If I'm doing something from scratch , I'll look at 3 or 4 formulas from Poli's site . Compare how much he uses in each of those . 1/4 tsp per 5 pounds is common for him .  That's less than whats on the bottle , and is what I tend to use . So ,,, I use it at half the rate that's on the bottle . 
What are you making ?


----------



## smokeaddict (Oct 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Hey Gus , how ya doin ?
> The label says 1 ounce per 100 pounds , or 1 tsp per 10 pounds .
> I have never adjusted for salt .
> The Owens BBQ pre-made mixes list it as an ingredient . So I don't add it to that .
> ...


Hi Chopsaw,  thank you, doing ok, I hope you are too ! 
Just finished a Coppa, 5kg Salami,  the yearly load of belly bacon and cured /smoked  ribs, and smoked Hungarian sausage. Make fresh sausage when the freezer empties. The salami is a new product for me, spurred on by the family requests to make it, since their preferred commercial salami has gone to crap after the company was taken over. I usually purchase   products which I use little of,  but that is changing as producers lower their quality. I am going to make smoked Frankfurts for the same reason.
Do you have a list of  yearly repeat products ?

Gus


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2020)

I do small batches of whatever thru the year .  Part of the fun for me is doing it .


----------

